# Goals?



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Those of you on a diet or who have made a lifestyle change,do you set mini goals or just an end goal? Do you reward yourself for making those goals? I set my goal back in September to be "swimming ready". I'd love to feel comfortable in a swimsuit,as I haven't warn one since middle school.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

My general goal is simply to maintain my blood sugar at a normal level. Deviating from the plan I know works led to a rapid increase of 30 pounds over the period of a few months. My longer term goal is to be able to look great when we attend my SOs best friend's daughter's wedding in mid June. Apart from that I use MyFitnessPal (free Ap) to plot my weight every day. Partly to keep me accountable, partly because the downward trend on the progress chart keeps me motivated. I don't really have a set number as a goal. I just want to look hot. LOL. 

I really don't treat myself per se. Last time I lost a large amount of weight I bought mysel an outfit or two as I reached each smaller size, but from the goodwill or a consignment store, so not expensive. I also gave away my larger sizes as a motivation not to backslide.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have 3 weight goals which represent different things:

Goal 1: (Most important) Reach 220 lbs. Significant because that marks 100 lb weight loss plus is the point I go from obese to overweight on charts.

Goal 2: (Nice and likely doable) Reach 199. That will be the lowest weight I have been since I was 19, 50 years ago.

Goal 3: (If it happens fine, but probably unrealistic). At this weight, I would be in the normal weight category for my height.

Somewhere between goals 1 and 2 weights are when my BP and cholesterol will likely normalize without meds. I won't know exactly where that is until it happens. I'm also tracking several labs to try to ensure I don't get Alzheimer's, so lab results may change my goals over time. Same with my aortic stenosis. Won't know for at least 6 months if my current plan is working.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Since I am using a Weight Watchers Point plan I set mini goals everyday. My mini goal is to stay within the prescribed points allowed for me each day. When I stay with-in the points I am allowed I seem to lose a pound or two a week. I hear the plan has been revised. The old one seems to work for me though. My longer term goal is to lose another 20 lbs. by our anniversary on July 9th. . Final goal is to reach 140 lbs. by the end of this year.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> My general goal is simply to maintain my blood sugar at a normal level. Deviating from the plan I know works led to a rapid increase of 30 pounds over the period of a few months. My longer term goal is to be able to look great when we attend my SOs best friend's daughter's wedding in mid June. Apart from that I use MyFitnessPal (free Ap) to plot my weight every day. Partly to keep me accountable, partly because the downward trend on the progress chart keeps me motivated. I don't really have a set number as a goal. I just want to look hot. LOL.
> 
> I really don't treat myself per se. Last time I lost a large amount of weight I bought mysel an outfit or two as I reached each smaller size, but from the goodwill or a consignment store, so not expensive. I also gave away my larger sizes as a motivation not to backslide.


I have no doubt you will look hot by the time the wedding happens


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoonRiver said:


> I have 3 weight goals which represent different things:
> 
> Goal 1: (Most important) Reach 220 lbs. Significant because that marks 100 lb weight loss plus is the point I go from obese to overweight on charts.
> 
> ...


You can do it!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

lmrose said:


> Since I am using a Weight Watchers Point plan I set mini goals everyday. My mini goal is to stay within the prescribed points allowed for me each day. When I stay with-in the points I am allowed I seem to lose a pound or two a week. I hear the plan has been revised. The old one seems to work for me though. My longer term goal is to lose another 20 lbs. by our anniversary on July 9th. . Final goal is to reach 140 lbs. by the end of this year.


I hope you make your goal!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> I have 3 weight goals which represent different things:
> 
> Goal 1: (Most important) Reach 220 lbs. Significant because that marks 100 lb weight loss plus is the point I go from obese to overweight on charts.
> 
> ...


I like how you plan within what is realistic for you and allow for changes if need be. Having a plan suited just for you gives you the best opportunity for good results. Keep at it and you will reach your goals!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> I hope you make your goal!


If I can discipline myself to stick top the point plan as it works for me I will reach the anniversary goal. I am down to 195 lbs. now and have 22 weeks to reach my goal 170 lbs or exceed it. That is what I weighed when we married 40 years ago! For my bone structure and height I should weigh 140 lbs. which is my year end goal. I have no choice if I want to stay well as losing will take the stress off my legs and hips and spine. I have heredity problems will will catch me if I don't lose the lbs. Every 5 lbs. I lose now I do feel better and walk with more ease. 

This 73 yr old husband that does chin ups has now started doing sit ups! When he went for a walk today I tried doing chin ups. I stood on the stool to reach the bar. Then I pulled! The best I could do was stretch until I was on my tip-toes! I am sure the stretching helps too. But I have a long way to go before I can do even one chin-up! Then I tried sit-ups and got half way up a few times. I have decided to try everyday until I can do both before I show DH what I can do! Have a nice day.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a winter range(190-200) and a summer range(180-190). If I hit the top of the range, I don't eat anything until I'm back below halfway. Or maybe just greens of some sort to alleviate the feeling of "empty belly".When I hit the bottom of the range, I make myself some no bake cookies, and eat them all!! God, how I love the bottom of the range! The top of my winter range(200) puts me at a BMI of exactly 25.

I balance out my intake and output every week. However, some weeks I'm more, or less active, so some fluctuation from my historical burn rate.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Clem said:


> I have a winter range(190-200) and a summer range(180-190). If I hit the top of the range, I don't eat anything until I'm back below halfway. Or maybe just greens of some sort to alleviate the feeling of "empty belly".When I hit the bottom of the range, I make myself some no bake cookies, and eat them all!! God, how I love the bottom of the range! The top of my winter range(200) puts me at a BMI of exactly 25.
> 
> I balance out my intake and output every week. However, some weeks I'm more, or less active, so some fluctuation from my historical burn rate.


Oh man I could go for some no bake cookies


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have tried “move more, eat less” to no avail now that I am in my 60s.

I was slim until three years ago, experienced a life situation change, and put on 25 pounds.

I am now trying intermittent fasting.

The reward is eating regular meals on non-fasting days.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes! I made a longer term goal, which is actually a weight I'd like to be. It's where I remember feeling well previously. It was about 90 pounds from where I started.

The first 30 or 40 pounds came off rather quickly. The pace has slowed quite a bit now and I'm about 30 pounds from my goal. I started at 285+ pounds. A few months ago, I broke down through the 235 number. I'm now approaching 225. So at this point, I'm kinda looking at 10 pound steps. 

I have no timeline. If it takes another year to get there, I'm fine with that. If it takes two more years, I'm fine with that. I just want to continue to eat healthy and take care of myself. I also have no intention of torturing myself, eating bland food, going hungry, exercising like a fool, or other things that I really don't need to do. There will be days that I'll do intermittent fasting, probably eating "one meal a day", but it'll be because I feel like doing that, not because I feel like I -have- to fast. There are days when I'll be working hard outside, not because I'm on a diet, but because stuff needs doin'.


----------



## 5_Star (Oct 24, 2015)

I have 90 lbs. to lose. I'm back on the keto and will be doing IF. Going to break that up into stages and celebrate at each 30 lb. milestone.

Good luck to everyone on their weight loss journey!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

5_Star said:


> I have 90 lbs. to lose. I'm back on the keto and will be doing IF. Going to break that up into stages and celebrate at each 30 lb. milestone.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their weight loss journey!


Good luck!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have been stressed to the max recently from one thing and another, so not been doing as well as before. I now have 20 pounds to go to reach my goal. I am hoping that I am back in control. I have followed the plan successfully again for the last week and my appetite is back under control.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Totally understand getting sidetracked by stress. Huggs


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I have been stressed to the max recently from one thing and another, so not been doing as well as before. I now have 20 pounds to go to reach my goal. I am hoping that I am back in control. I have followed the plan successfully again for the last week and my appetite is back under control.


I am in the same boat,stress is horrible for weight loss


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I have been stressed to the max recently from one thing and another, so not been doing as well as before. I now have 20 pounds to go to reach my goal. I am hoping that I am back in control. I have followed the plan successfully again for the last week and my appetite is back under control.


Well done!

I, too, got derailed and I, too am back loosing. Life does happen.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

A fasting blood sugar of 131 did a lot to bring me back to reality. I successfully avoided John's delicious Yorkshire pudding last night. Didn't even feel tempted. Well, only a little bit. I will take home some pork and beef. My house is totally keto compliant, so I should be good.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My goal is just to feel better.
After my divorce, I just didn't cook for myself much, and my eating was horrible. 
I needed to take care of myself better, so I am.


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

Goal is to fit back into the clothes I have sitting on a shelf in a closet. I don't want to buy bunch of new bigger sizes, so it's a money-win, as well. Thank goodness for stretchy clothes and not needing work attire at the moment. Have been doing IF, more like one meal a day here lately. 24 lbs down, 10-15 lbs more to go. Also, to feel like myself again. Reward: showing eating better can help lose weight, not just gastric sleeve surgery like the rest of my family.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Goals are made for changing. Set a goal, meet it, then set another goal. Better than setting an unattainable goal and then giving up after a while. I used to think that those ideal weight for your height charts were completely ridiculous. Actually they are close to spot on. If you reach the weight that is on the chart you will look and feel pretty good. You won't be an emaciated skeleton like I always thought. Although I never let myself get more than 50 or 60 pounds overweight I haven't been as light as I am right now in 30 years. My new goal is to gain weight, but only in the form of huge rippling muscles. Which means I will be going on a bulk. The concept of gaining weight by ramping up carbs does not scare me, because I have become well practiced in tracking my calories. Losing the fat that comes with muscle gain (cutting) will be easy at this point.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My goal to reach optimum weight did not have a time line. I had done this type of weight reduction many times before because I was concentrating on losing weight. What worked for me was to stop thinking short term and accept that this new food and exercise plan was forever. 

I concentrated on eating healthy whole foods and measuring all portion sizes. Eating 3 meals and up to 3 snacks a day thus never allowing myself to get really hungry. Deprivation only made me feel deprived and made everything so much harder so I rewarded myself with treats twice a week on Wednesday and Sunday. With this I had to learn that the two bite rule was often enough to satisfy. 

I also worked with the idea that there were no forbidden foods but that there were foods that triggered my desire to eat so I desensitized myself to their lure. Potato chips were one of my problem foods so I gave myself 10 chips (25 grams) in my lunch every single day. Eventually I got tired of them and only realized this when I forgot to pack them. My co-workers could not understand how I was losing weight and eating potato chips. 

I weighed myself once every week and kept a weight log. Losing half a pound a week was entirely satisfying to me and there were times I lost a pound. That is still 26 or more pounds a year. And I sure noticed a huge improvement in my health.

The other goal I had was to keep walking. I joined a gym and went daily for 3 months but never really enjoyed it. But i love to walk and so did my dogs so that is what I did. From barely making it around the big block and down the snowmobile trail (and having to phone my husband to pick me up in the van) to walking two hours or more on a nice day.


----------

